# 21 Bull Reds and Black Drum



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

We wentfishing the 12th and 13th. Here are some pictures.
Fish were taken on a mixture of fresh crab, mullet, and sand trout.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

All I can say is NICE.....:bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's awesome you guys. Where is this again?...can we have some coordinates so I can 'earth cam' spot it and have a better idea of your area?. Thank you and keep your reports/pictures coming....:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW! I have to admit I've never caught a Redfish without at least one spot. You guys looked like you had a great time. Way to go and those pics are awesome!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great day of fishing!!:bowdown


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

wow what an awesome catch...but those black drum are about the ugliest fish ive ever seen


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Galveston maybe?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (12/16/2008)*wow what an awesome catch...but those black drum are about the ugliest fish ive ever seen


More ugly than this guy?


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

> *Fishermon (12/16/2008)*That's awesome you guys. Where is this again?...can we have some coordinates so I can 'earth cam' spot it and have a better idea of your area?. Thank you and keep your reports/pictures coming....:clap




They are fishing off a Jetty known as the "surfside Jetty" which is just outside of Freeport, TX.



-SA


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

What kind of fish is this ?? caught one a while back in a crab trap and have always wondered



> *true-king (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *specslayer (12/16/2008)*wow what an awesome catch...but those black drum are about the ugliest fish ive ever seen
> ...


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Never thought of catching a Black Drum that big.

WOW


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *njmad (12/19/2008)*Never thought of catching a Black Drum that big.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


They get bigger then that..if you can imagine..jeez...All i can say is Holy Sh*t..nicely done


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn nice fish:clap. Maybe everything really IS bigger in Texas


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

That ugly looking fish is called an Oyster Toad Fish. And can kill you if you touch its teeth.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I miss Texas. I used to fish Surfside quite a bit. I really miss High Island though. I dont know what it is but that place is a bull red magnet.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *true-king (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *specslayer (12/16/2008)*wow what an awesome catch...but those black drum are about the ugliest fish ive ever seen
> ...




What are you talking about? He's pretty cute :takephoto.

Nice mess of fish! Looks like an awesome trip!


----------

